# Caesars Creek this weekend...



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Making my first trip to Caesar's Creek this weekend. Never been before, any tips or advice you guys would recommend?

Thanks in advance....


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Let out at furnace or wellman meadows. Stay on that side of the bridge...

Also good luck with all the yahoos thinking they are so cool with their speedboats. The north pool ramp was a zoo Saturday. People were backing their speedboats all over the ramp, obviously they didnt have much experience backing a boat. On the lake they were driving their boats around like jet ski's stirring up mud. When I left some guy with black hair was doing donuts in the water, I don't know about some people...


----------



## DaveWW00 (May 31, 2010)

Headed there first time this weekend also. Maybe I'll see you there Starcraft.

Is the musky fishing better on the south end or is just nicer because of less crazy's on jetskis and skiboats?

any types of baits they seem to prefer this time of year there?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Im not sure 1 end of the lake is any better then the other at this time of year and the Yay-Hoos are EVERYWHERE at CC so get in early, then leave by 9:30am or so and it shouldnt be too bad for ya. As far as tips, I cant help ya, I have about 2 dozen trips to CC in the last 3 years casting and trolling for skies and have managed all of 1 follow on my first trip....still hoping to fix that this year...LOL, Good luck

Salmonid


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

This time of year the fish can be anywhere, they wonder the lake after spawning. They can also be deep or shallow, try both. I have caught fish in skinny water with air temps near 90 and right in the sun and caught them fishing over 50 feet of water on crankbaits 15 feet deep on cloudy days when you think they would be shallow. Hard fish to figure out, but a blast to catch......


----------



## DaveWW00 (May 31, 2010)

anybody know if the ramp at the campground is open? the water is only a few feet above normal levels yet the park website says wellman and furnas are the only open ramps. i hope we dont have to drive down to those everytime we want to put the boat in.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

DaveWW00 said:


> anybody know if the ramp at the campground is open? the water is only a few feet above normal levels yet the park website says wellman and furnas are the only open ramps. i hope we dont have to drive down to those everytime we want to put the boat in.


I been putting in at the North pool ramp , but I was up by Walkers Island and the campground ramp seemed to be open to me. Docks were floating and I could see the roadway so I'm guessing yes.

Campground number is 1-937-488-4595


----------



## DaveWW00 (May 31, 2010)

thanks for the info. 

after i posted that question i looked again at the park site and noticed their message was more than a week old. how hard can it possibly be to update your site daily?


----------



## DaveWW00 (May 31, 2010)

Fishing was pretty tough this weekend at Caesars. Water was very muddy and still pretty high. We did manage to get 2 small muskies while crappie fishing though.


----------

